# Earthway 2600A-Plus?



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi all - I'm looking to step up my spreader game in prep for the Fall nitrogen blitz. I only have ~2k sqft so don't need large capacity and would prefer maneuverability. I see quite a few references to the Earthway 2150 and 2170 models, but the 2600A-Plus seems to be the best value at ~$100 with its solid linkage and 9" tires. What am I missing?

http://earthway.com/product/2600aplus-medium-duty-estate-broadcast-spreader.ashx


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

vnephologist said:


> Hi all - I'm looking to step up my spreader game in prep for the Fall nitrogen blitz. I only have ~2k sqft so don't need large capacity and would prefer maneuverability. I see quite a few references to the Earthway 2150 and 2170 models, but the 2600A-Plus seems to be the best value at ~$100 with its solid linkage and 9" tires. What am I missing?
> 
> http://earthway.com/product/2600aplus-medium-duty-estate-broadcast-spreader.ashx


I don't think you're missing anything. The 2170 is most likely overkill for a 2k sq ft lawn. Mine is 15k and it is just about right. I like that the 2600 has the solid linkage. No cables to freeze up.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

I've never used (or seen) the 2600A-Plus. However, it looks like it has the same features as the 2170, but with a much smaller hopper. I have an Earthway 2170 for my 12.5ksqft lawn, (which works great for us) but the 2600A-Plus looks like it would be excellent for a 2ksqft lawn like yours.

One thing I would note is that assembly is required on the Earthway spreaders. Mechanically inclined people seem to be able to assemble the units without undue effort and have good success with them. Folks that aren't mechanically inclined frequently report issues with understanding the instructions and getting things together properly. If assembling things isn't your cup of tea, you may want to purchase from a location that would be willing to assemble it for you.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> One thing I would note is that assembly is required on the Earthway spreaders.


The 2170 was a bit of a pain but doable. I can't remember what part we couldn't get in. I think it was part of the linkage. I'm sure it was user error :lol:


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Yeah, I read through the review and all of the comments. I'm pretty mechanically inclined, so hopefully no issues. If it'd be helpful, I could snap some pics during assembly. On another note, just browsed through lawn & garden at my local Wal-Mart while waiting for new tires to be put on my car and there was a ton of stuff on clearance including a bottle of store brand glyphosate. This, of course, got my wheels to spinning and I just came home and glyph'd the backyard. Had been contemplating a TTTF reno back there to compare to my KBG. Guess that's happening now.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

vnephologist said:


> Yeah, I read through the review and all of the comments. I'm pretty mechanically inclined, so hopefully no issues. If it'd be helpful, I could snap some pics during assembly. On another note, just browsed through lawn & garden at my local Wal-Mart while waiting for new tires to be put on my car and there was a ton of stuff on clearance including a bottle of store brand glyphosate. This, of course, got my wheels to spinning and I just came home and glyph'd the backyard. Had been contemplating a TTTF reno back there to compare to my KBG. Guess that's happening now.


Looking at the 2600A-Plus how do you like it so far and how was the assembly.

Thanks


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

I received my 2600APlus this week. Assembly was fairly easy. Just look over the entire instructions before starting as they're kinda sporadically laid out (specifically bolt size and the random hardware plastic bags).

Used it to throw down Barricade DG without any issue. I measured out the granular for a 3.5lb/1000 application using setting 15 and ended up with an almost-empty hopper for each section of my lawn.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

I've had the 2600A Plus for about a year now. Assembly was fairly easy. My complaints about it are that I've never been successful at getting it to spread anything on the low settings, especially if the prill size isn't consistent. I seem to always default to setting 15 or higher. Also, the sidespread function is finicky, I ended up just not using it and eyeballing the product coming out instead. Not sure if the sidespread lever on mine is defective, it does seem a bit loose. I like the round hopper for being able to see the product spread, and the tires are a plus for bumpy lawns.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Assembly took about 40 mins if you take your time and make sure you don't miss anything. If you rush through it and can get everything right it could be done in 10 mins.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Instructions kinda suck, but its easy to put together. Good spreader, I've used mine about 6 times now and no real complaints. Best you'll get around 100$ I think, better than anything at big box stores.


----------

